# recoil issue with Bostitch RN46 roofing nailer



## aribert (Apr 7, 2012)

I bought my roofing coil nailer, Bostitch model RN46, used (from Home Depot tool rental if I remember correctly). I have always had an issue with this nail gun recoiling and firing a second nail. I eventually replaced the trigger with a sequential fire trigger (no bump fire). About 50% of the time, I still hear the second actuation, after recoil, and maybe once every 30 to 40 nails it will still fire a second nail on recoil. I have presumed that the issue was one of poor technique on my part. I have tried holding the gun down hard on the roof to try to avoid a lift off at recoil but I see no change. 

Might there be something in my technique, how I hold or place the nail gun? I have other (brands of) framing and siding nailers and do not have this recoil issue. 

In reviewing the manual this evening, I noticed what is referred to driver maintenance instructions. Some of the symptoms listed, such as bent nails and damaged nail heads occur with this gun - I thought this was due to some incorrect technique on my part also. In the manual they give specifications for max wear but do not mention the details of how the driver is dressed. See page 10: https://www.homedepot.com/tool-truck-rental/assets/files/Bostitch/RN46-1-manual.pdf Has anyone serviced the driver them selves? I am presuming that the contact face of the driver would be the wear surface from contacting nail heads. But the image shows the wear tolerance on what I presume to be the opposite end of the driver. I am presuming that the contact end surface should be perpendicular to the axis of the driver. I'm thinking of putting the shaft of the driver into a lathe and dusting the contact face with a grinder. Nailer is not here at home with me to give a good look at but rain is forcasted for the weekend in my area so I am interested in opening up the tool and looking at the driver.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I have had that problem with a framing gun. At the end of the coil last two nails go together and the hammer does not go all the way down which give you the kick back.
Not sure why you would get the second shot at it. With the framing gun the two nails would be stuck in the gun with the hammer while they are half ways nailed in the wood.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Your used nailer is too worn out. My old porter cable had the same problem that eventually went to inoperable quickly. I think the problems were combo of leaking air and pins that hold the moving parts and spring that came out and I couldn't replace those pins. I bought a new, your same model and no more problems. See if homedepot will take it back. Describe your problem and emphasize inoperable. I find that homedepot workers don't usually argue your point, it's not their own business. You may be able to replace the seals and check other parts but these parts could cost at least half of a new nailer.


----------



## aribert (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you both for your replies. Since posting my question, I also contacted Bostitch. Not much help. Bostitch tech support said a double shot (two nails for a single trigger event) once every 50 or so times the trigger is activated (with a sequential (not bump fire) trigger) is not out of the ordinary. I was hoping for a discussion more in line with: for nail feed issues, the common wear parts are xxx, for double pneumatic cycling but firing only one nail, the common wear parts are yyy.

I refaced the driver but do not observe any improvement - still have the occasional nail head with an edge bent down or a nail that bends or tumbles. I did a visual (did not use an indicator) of the driver to the bore it travels in and there appears to be a larger gap than seems necessary. Possibly wear that carpdad refers to.

In response to carpdad - I probably was not very clear - I bought the nailer from Home Depot back in '05 (in anticipation of an upcoming roofing job). The nailer was just as problematic for the first roof that I used it on.

I am hesitant to buy a new nailer - I suspect that I have at most 4 or 5 more roofs to do in my lifetime. On the other hand, I am now leery of buying a used one also. I have no issues replacing seals and the like - just did that for the second time in my Senco coil framing/siding nailer (also bought used in '05 and has worked out well).


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

aribert said:


> Thank you both for your replies. Since posting my question, I also contacted Bostitch. Not much help. Bostitch tech support said a double shot (two nails for a single trigger event) once every 50 or so times the trigger is activated (with a sequential (not bump fire) trigger) is not out of the ordinary. I was hoping for a discussion more in line with: for nail feed issues, the common wear parts are xxx, for double pneumatic cycling but firing only one nail, the common wear parts are yyy.
> 
> I refaced the driver but do not observe any improvement - still have the occasional nail head with an edge bent down or a nail that bends or tumbles. I did a visual (did not use an indicator) of the driver to the bore it travels in and there appears to be a larger gap than seems necessary. Possibly wear that carpdad refers to.
> 
> ...


 We used their framing nailers for years, I think the newer ones are made off shore and not likely as good as what you have. We had that kind of trouble with both their coil and stick guns.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Roofing nailers, by their nature are not all that accurate. Look at the design. You are sending a skinny nail with a rather large head down a tube made for the large head. Speed helps keep accuracy up, but double taps are not caused by this. Double taps are caused from a semi nervous finger condition. If you don't let go of the trigger fully, even with the sequential trigger, it will fire again, thinking that is what you want. Oddly enough the contact trigger delivers single nails better over a longer period of time than the sequential trigger, as it is relying only on its internal mechanism to trip, rather than your finger.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I have the same Bostich nailer. It does the same things you describe and it's done that since new. Like Chandler said, it's the nature of the beast. Most roofers bounce fire the guns. I don't. The trigger is just touchy when trying to fire one shot at a time. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## aribert (Apr 7, 2012)

THank you all for your replies. 

Chandler48: I've tried to have a light trigger finger since reading your post - it seems to reduce the double firing a bit (but not a huge improvement). 

The tumbled nails and bent heads annoy me the most. When I can see the hole where the nail tip entered the single on the edge of the nail head or when the nail head has one end bent down and is cutting (thru?) the shingle; I grab my caulk gun w/ roofing cement to put a small dab over the damaged area. This slows me down and interrupts any rhythm I have going in nailing. Fairly confident that I am not seeing every flaw and realize that any flaw is a future potential leak. A couple of days ago I had a nail head trapped between the driver and the bore of the nailer (and I had forgotten to bring my slip joint pliers and punch up on the roof) about 10 min before I was going to break for lunch. I switched to hand nailing. I had forgotten how satisfying it is to hammer a roofing nail when over or near a rafter and how annoying it is to drive a nail when the nail is half way between rafters (24 inch spacing) and the deck is a bit bouncy.

So are any brands of nailers better than others with respect to functionality? Not too concerned about long term wear /durability since this is a very occasional use tool.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> I grab my caulk gun w/ roofing cement to put a small dab over the damaged area.


Why? the nails are under the shingle above it and it won't matter terribly if you have a crowned nail here and again. THey aren't perfect.........just fast. And, as I said, using the contact trigger and bumping the nails will keep down double kisses quite a bit. Just hold the trigger and bump fire it where you need it. Again, faster.


----------

